
Facebook still won't let you “friend” Christopher Wylie - annadane
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/facebook-still-wont-let-you-friend-christopher-wylie/
======
mindfulhack
It does bother me that a money-prioritised private entity currently controls
so much of society and in such a deep way. If Fb doesn't agree with your
culture, your minority group, or your opinions, you are arguably, in effect,
censored from 'society'. They need to be regulated by more democratic and
neutral entities, i.e. governments.

Democratic governments are not allowed to shut down free speech which directly
criticises them. Facebook now has more power - in effect - than most
democratic governments.

~~~
annadane
It bothers me more how they'll put on a smile and declare themselves kings of
transparency... and then do this anyway

Like do you not directly see your own hypocrisy?

------
alicorn
I suspect Facebook bans accounts of people they dislike fairly regularly. A
friend of mine was banned recently due to FB having a spat with a company he
once cofounded. At the time of the conflict said friend had had nothing to do
with the company in question for several years. They banned him anyway,
without warning or explanation, and all his connections, as well as messages
and so on dating back at least 10 years were lost. The account has not been
restored since. Tells you everything about what kind of company FB really is.

